# Padilla Obsidian Padilla Obsidian Cigar Review - Not recommended....



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The color was unnaturally purplish black. It dyed my fingers, making me think the wrapper may have been dyed or cooked. The burn was seriously ba...

Read the full review here: Padilla Obsidian Padilla Obsidian Cigar Review - Not recommended....


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

weird, I had the complete opposite experience with the 3 ive smoked, no dye ever came off, burn was great, draw was great, typical earthy/tobacco flavors, imo a cheap cigar to smoke when youre doing something, sorry to hear about the bad expirence


----------

